# test - hotlink



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I posted this hotlink on another forum, and it did not show - forbidden.

Just seeing if it shows up here.

It's of an apparent "no-kill" kill point, but I am sure the pros here can see where I cheated (a little  )










I'd appreciate anyone signifying they can not see the pic. 

thanks


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

:no::no::no::no:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

daArch said:


> I posted this hotlink on another forum, and it did not show - forbidden.
> 
> Just seeing if it shows up here.
> 
> ...


No Pic, but the word "cheated" is highlighted and when I clicked on it I got one helluva great offer from Showtime.......


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

:no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I see it on the iphone app.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> I see it on the iphone app.


Veeeery interesting


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Negatory.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I see it in tapatalk Android device


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I see it in tapatalk Android device


Yeah, it does show in Tapatalk on an iPad, but not when I don't use the app.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't see it on my PC earlier, but see it now on my iPad using Safari.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Didn't see it on my PC earlier, but see it now on my iPad using Safari.


I don't see it on Safari, but I do if I use Tapatalk.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i don't see anything but it's Fri night so could be other things
that are affecting my vision :drink: :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Right click open image in new tab. Check the directory permissions.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I wish I knew more about this interweb thing. Hopefully they iron out the kinks before releasing it to the public.


----------

